# The New ORIS Diver Date?



## link2derek

I'm not quite sure what to think of this one yet. I think the steel bezel may make the watch look smaller than the black-bezeled version. When my AD gets them in stock, I will wear my TT1 w/ black bezel to the store to compare.

In the meantime, let me know what you all think -- here are some pix borrowed from Friends of Oris:





































_*D*_


----------



## naihet

i think it looks nice... i suppose the silver bezel would make the overall size seem smaller than it actually is. Hope to see some comparison pics.


----------



## spookz01

Looks beautiful. more discrete.. my tastes.


----------



## Blackrover

SS Bezel should be more scratch resistant.


----------



## fluppyboy

Not my cuppa tea... I opted for the blue version, even though I could have picked up any one of the new models. And just so we're clear - I wouldn't have bought the blue dial version if it came with a silver bezel either. It's a lovely watch, just not my first (or second) choice.


----------



## zeitMeister

I checked it out at a local AD: I think it's a winner, an absolutely beautiful watch. The stainless steel bezel actually makes it look more substantial and classy; also a stainless steel bezel is preferable because it doesn't scratch as easily as colored bezels do. As far as size is concerned, compared to my TT1 Chronograph it doesn't really look that much smaller. IMO it does look better than the stainless steel black dial version, but not as good as the blue dialed version.


----------



## cestommek

naihet said:


> i think it looks nice... i suppose the silver bezel would make the overall size seem smaller than it actually is. Hope to see some comparison pics.


I think the same;-).
i prefer the blue or black bezel...
greetings


----------



## dal_sing

It is such a shock, after seeing the blue or black bezel for almost 10 years. I think it will take awhile to adjust to the new look. There is no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## fasyl

I saw it in an AD and it looks great. The band seems a bit more elaborate too as there are some photos showing an improved clasp: http://www.isozaki-tokei.com/oris73375334154m.htm. (Mod, please delete if not ok to post links) However I'm still undecided whether I should buy this one and sell my blue TT1. The fact that the bezel would not have to be changed in a few years is a big + IMHO.


----------



## link2derek

My newest Small Seconds came with the new clasp -- it is more substantial than the old clap, so it works well on the bigger 47mm watch. I am wondering, though, if the new clasp is too hefty to work as well with the smaller 44mm TT1's. I'll have to see one in person to really make a decision.

_*D*_


----------



## EAT 2824

Dudes!!!
It is so much nicer now!
I really like the new clasp, the new SS bezel and now it comes with AR coating on the inside of the crystal.
I jus found on my computer the .pdf file for the comparo on that watch magazine among dive watches (Breitling, Mido, Sinn, UTS, TAG, and others) and the winner is the Oris.
I'm liking it a lot!

Take care

MM


----------



## naihet

link2derek said:


> My newest Small Seconds came with the new clasp -- it is more substantial than the old clap, so it works well on the bigger 47mm watch. I am wondering, though, if the new clasp is too hefty to work as well with the smaller 44mm TT1's. I'll have to see one in person to really make a decision.
> 
> _*D*_


I got my 44mm tt1 with the new style clasp. It seems to work great and imo is definitely an improvement on the old. Even the divers extension has been improved in that it is now a solid piece scissor style extension :-!


----------



## link2derek

Thanks, mate. That's good to hear because I should have a 733 7562 7159MB with the new bracelet & clasp incoming (as soon as I get confirmation back from my AD).

(pic borrowed):










_*D*_


----------



## nsjong

I personally prefer it, because I always thought the blue/black/pepsi bezels were over-used; now to my eyes they're stale.

You definitely don't see as many SS bezels, making it feel a bit more fresh and it definitely shows quality without screaming attention, especially on the Oris case and simplistic design.


----------



## fluppyboy

To my eyes it looks way too "Seiko", and not in a good way (if you know what I mean ).


----------



## mylofitz

The steel bezel looks exactly like the one I had on a Rotary years ago. Extremely practical but do prefer the black and blue.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

I like it. Looks more like a watch a less like a toy.


----------



## AIKO

As big a fan as I am of the old Diver Date, I really do not like the new one. The main reason is the bezel. I metal bezel blends in with the bracelet, no good for me. Looks much better in blue or black.


----------



## 124Spider

Were it not for the fact that I really like the black/red bezel that's kind of a trademark of Oris, I'd probably like this. It's not bad, to my taste, but I don't like it nearly as much as I like the black face with black/red bezel. If it had a splash of red somewhere (seconds hand?), that would make a big difference to me.


----------



## bluloo

I like it but like the blue better.

(I own the blue Diver Date and love it).


----------



## GX9901

I like stainless bezel with numbers filled in with black, so this one appeals to me. I'm thinking this one might look better with a rubber strap though.


----------



## jle123

It looks different and unique from other Divers out there. So yes, I think I like it as well. But this is more of another piece that one must have to collect, but not as my primary watch to wear.


----------



## eeek

Me like. ;-)


----------



## Watch Crazy

Not my favorite Oris. Love the size, but is has no other distinctive marks. Just picked up a used Meistertaucher a few weeks ago. Much more to my liking and less chance of running into someone with a similar watch.


----------



## link2derek

That is a good point. Lots of love for the Der Meistertaucher, for sure! I bought one of the older models (supposedly "new" from an AD and without the wave dial) and when it arrived it had scratches all over the bezel. :-x

I sent it back and went to another AD for my black/orange Small Seconds, which is pristine. :-!

I still want to add a Meistertaucher to my collection eventually, though.

_*D*_

P.S. Welcome to the forum, mate.


----------



## AIKO

link2derek said:


> That is a good point. Lots of love for the Der Meistertaucher, for sure! I bought one of the older models (supposedly "new" from an AD and without the wave dial) and when it arrived it had scratches all over the bezel. :-x
> 
> I sent it back and went to another AD for my black/orange Small Seconds, which is pristine. :-!
> 
> I still want to add a Meistertaucher to my collection eventually, though.
> 
> _*D*_
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the forum, mate.


Derek

Do you have an AD or two that you can recommend? I am in the market for an Oris. My trusty AD in Brisbane gave me a quote that was much higher than I expected, maybe the exchange rate.

Thanks-Matt


----------



## link2derek

Prices did just go up at _Friends of Oris_ (about 2-3 weeks ago, I think), but I still find them very competitive (last time I checked $1 USD = about $1.205 AUD, so whatever price they have listed in AUD on their site, just divide by 1.205 to get $US -- of course, the exchange rate changes daily, so you would want to double check before you order from them).

You might also want to try _Topper Jewelers_ in CA. I usually expect about 20-30% off MSRP at Topper, and 30%+ off MSRP from Friends of Oris.

The Der Meistertaucher I mentioned above was purcheased from Tourneau (online) at 20% off, and the only reason I used them was b/c they had the only non-wave-dial model I could find "new" anywhere. And you read what happened -- I have not purchased from the since.

I also hear people have had good experiences with _WorldLux_, but I have not used them myself.

Good luck.

_*D*_


----------



## link2derek

Update AIKO -- $1 USD is now equivalent to $1.145 AUD. That explains some of the price increase.

_*D*_


----------



## cbeeches

It's OK I guress, but since I already have a SS Bezel watch. ya know. I know it's not exactly the same, but close enough.


----------



## link2derek

Looks like the "Like it" crowd is growing. If anyone buys one, I would love to see a wrist shot!

_*D*_


----------



## fluppyboy

link2derek said:


> Looks like the "Like it" crowd is growing.
> _*D*_


Yeah, but so is the "Don't Like It" crowd...


----------



## link2derek

Good point, Rudi. So far it is 50% "Like" an 50% "Don't Like" or "Unsure."

I hope we see more votes to figure this one out. . . . :think:

_*D*_


----------



## Davevb

I like it but the bezel looks a bit bland compared to the coloured ones. Maybe it would look alright in the flesh and they are a very good looking watch. 

I think the ceramic bezel is the answer and can see them fitted throughout the range.


----------



## krypton

i like the blue too more attractive to the eye


----------



## Prospex

I like it but I prefer the black bezel


----------



## SrAnderson

i like ;-)


----------



## fluppyboy

I think that the people who write "I like it, but prefer something else", and then vote "I Like It" are missing the point of this poll...


----------



## stockae92

i think it looks quite nice, definitely stands out from just the rest of the TT1(s)

but it reminds me of the Seiko 300m Tuna's bezel insert


----------



## wilkinsonp

Yes I like it, not a big fan of divers of late as I think the market seems saturated with similar types but I like the lack of coloured bezel on this a much simpler look :-!

Almost like closing in on the Rolex Explorer II look


----------



## scalpel72

I like the engraved bezel but still prefer the
colored bezels.:-d


Cheers

Melvin


----------



## 2manywatchez

I like it. If I owned fewer watches, this would certainly be a contender. I prefers the colors on my Oris, however that's really because I already have a few classic black/silver options. This one is clean and sophisticated. Very nice. (Now, if they'd only do a regulator...)


----------



## kiwidj

bluloo said:


> I like it but like the blue better.


Same here. :-!


----------



## BenL

naihet said:


> i think it looks nice... i suppose the silver bezel would make the overall size seem smaller than it actually is.


+1 I agree.


----------



## Redrum

So who has one?


----------



## fluppyboy

Redrum said:


> So who has one?


LOL - I think that answered it best! Definitely not as popular as the black or blue models...


----------



## Mac

I like it.
Seems very well finished and the dial is nice too.

I still think there's too much shinyness going on for a practical everyday diver.
Looks nice but "scratch magnet" springs to mind?


----------



## link2derek

I am still waiting for my local AD to get one in stock! I'd really like to see one in person.

_*D*_


----------



## xavidub

That's a really lovely watch imo


----------



## Redrum

So it's been five months and no one has one!!
Well, that pretty much wraps it up.<|

Take care!!


RR


----------



## otime

|>


----------



## chaumont

I agree with flup....
Looks like a fatboy seiko to me.
Prefer the black.


----------



## gaopa

That is a fine looking watch! It looks nice with the black, silver or blue bezel. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## SRHEdD

I have the TT1 GMT, and I'd like to see the cities engraved on a stainless insert. Just more durable I suppose. That on a bracelet would look nice, but my black bezel and rubber strap blend well together.


----------



## Watchyman

This guy has one, looks sharp:

http://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/oris/nuevo-oris-tt1-2010-a-114293/


----------



## link2derek

Watchyman said:


> This guy has one, looks sharp:
> 
> http://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/oris/nuevo-oris-tt1-2010-a-114293/


It does look good on him, but he must have small wrists. The 47mm Small Seconds is much more my size, and I don't have huge wrists by any stratch (about 7.5"). I had two 44mm TT1's, and I sold/traded them because they were just too small -- felt more like a 40mm.


----------



## powerstall

I like it too, but not as much as my black bezel TT1


----------



## carlhaluss

I really like it - a lot! Now, I only wish that they would do an all brushed titanium version. That would really sell me!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## link2derek

Well, months later, my local Tourneau _finally_ got one in! I tried it on and, although it does have a very nice look to it, it wears even smaller than my old TT1 Divers Date with the black bezel (which I sold, btw, because it wore too small on my 7.25-7.5" wrist).

However, they also had the new 47mm Titan C, which wears just like my Small Seconds but is much more comfortable (b/c of the titanium construction, of course) -- it may very well be my next Oris. . . .


----------



## Watchyman

Hey Derek, is this an eternal poll?


----------



## 2fast4u

i have one no panic  it s a nice diver...coollllllll


----------



## link2derek

Welcome to WUS, 2fast.


----------



## srmdalt

fluppyboy said:


> To my eyes it looks way too "Seiko", and not in a good way (if you know what I mean ).


:roll:

I like it because it looks reminiscent of the Seiko monster, which is a great looking watch.


----------



## ClarkJ

Is it just me or do those waves look kiiinda like an omega SMP...?
I may just be partisan because i have one. 
Regardless, I think it looks nice but like the black bezel better.


----------



## link2derek

I do believe that's where the "inspiration" came from. In person and up close, the wave geometry is actually quite different. But from 3 feet, they look very similar.


----------



## gerrylb

Saw this in a shop window a few days ago and checked it out. I'm a fan of SS bezels since they don't show scratches as easily as colored ones so I instantly was drawn to this Oris. But when I handled it, I was shocked at how thin the bezel was, barely thicker than a piece of sheet metal. This made it very difficult to grip and turn. This bezel would probably be all but impossible to use in the water during an actual dive. Had the bezel been as substantial as that on the original Diver-Date I might have added this one to my must-buy list. The old Oris divers with black or blue bezels were much better designed IMO.


----------



## spookz01

it looks like there is a new oris in the pro diver series..

http://www.oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&modelid=319


----------



## link2derek

That one is almost as old as this thread. :-d

I guess "new" is relative, eh? I know a vintage watch dealer who says anything made in the last 20 years is "new."

In any case, the new Pro Diver has showed its-huge-self here more than a few times in the past several months -- it's a bit too large, though, even for my huge tastes.


----------



## spookz01

sorry hahah haven't been keeping up with the times.. 

it's huge? like 50mm?


----------



## link2derek

I thought you were referring to the Pro Diver _Chrono_ -- actually, the Pro Diver _Date_ is newer than the Chrono version. And yes, they're both very large pieces: The Chrono comes in at 51mm, and the Date model is 49mm. Of course, due to Oris' tapered case design, they will wear a bit smaller than those measurements. But, hey, if you can pull it off (8" wrist or larger, I suspect), then go for it because they are good looking divers!


----------



## Guest

I personally wouldn't buy this one, I think that a dive watch should look like a dive watch. I think that Oris are trying to make it look a little "dressier" and more expensive, it's just not to my taste. I'm sure it will appeal to quite a few though, this bezel gives the watch quite a different look without costing Oris alot of money for the change. Marketing at it's best.


----------



## link2derek

Hey guys. Checking back in. By now, I was hoping to see more wrist shots of the "new" Divers Date. Anyone out there have pic(s)? I searched the Oris Forum and I can't find any pix other than 2fast's blurry one above.


----------



## Temperarely

link2derek said:


> Hey guys. Checking back in. By now, I was hoping to see more wrist shots of the "new" Divers Date. Anyone out there have pic(s)? I searched the Oris Forum and I can't find any pix other than 2fast's blurry one above.


Hey,

I found this one in my file's










I hope it will be one you don't have yet,
I think it looks sharp. And still exclusive.

B.t.w. How is the lume dial one do'ing .I expect one within a week or so on rubbers [NOS]. If you have private pictures I would be very happy to see them.

Proost/cheers , Elf


----------



## link2derek

Thanks for the image, Elf. I sold both my 44mm TT1's earlier this year (and upgraded to two 47mm Small Seconds) and I am considering getting another 44mm model. I tried this model on many months ago at my local AD, but I'm still on the fence about it. I'm hoping some wrist shots will push me off the fence. Thanks again.

BTW, I passed on the lume-dial in favor of a second Small Seconds model.

Cheers.


----------



## Bourbon City

I like it. I think it makes the watch more suitable to wear as a dress timepiece. I have a silver bezel on my Bernhardt Corsair that I wear daily.


----------



## ironman2092

Nice piece but i rather have some color or ceramic on the bezel


----------



## OrisLvr

ironman2092 said:


> Nice piece but i rather have some color or ceramic on the bezel


 I agree. I also think it makes the watch look smaller and dressier, but I like the sportier look the color gives you.


----------



## Flint7

I personally think Oris pulled this one off quite nicely. Rugged yet smooth, can be used as a dress watch. I like it.


----------



## VoltesV

Flint7 said:


> I personally think Oris pulled this one off quite nicely. Rugged yet smooth, can be used as a dress watch. I like it.


Have used it on dress shirts and I think it pulled it off really well. Been wearing it for a few years now and loving it. I still find myself staring at this piece a few times in a day.


----------



## KrookedOne

I'm the new proud owner of an Oris. I can't give the brand enough love, but no love for the stainless bezel from me. That's just my taste though, I can't think of a single dive watch with a stainless bezel that catches my eye for even a second.


----------



## rickcin

I love the SS bezel!! It is not as common as the colored bezels, looks dressier and will not show small nicks and scratches like the colored ones. This makes a really nice dressier looking divers watch perfect for all occassions, in fact I bought one!!


----------



## Chocodove

Quite the zombie thread here.


----------

